# Zilla Review



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Went on my first ride since I got my 28" all skinny zillas on the 360P, Rode with a few brutes with outlaws. They were in aww at how good the 360 done with the tires on it.. I went through every hole they did. only one got me and it was because it was high centered real bad! These tires Impressed me so much and have a great ride to them! Very Pleased with my decision to go with them!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are awesome tires.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

How are the zilla's on trail rides? I went on a 3-4 hr ride today n found out real quick the backs aren't made for the trails. So I'm ordering a second set of wheels & tires to swap out depending on the type of ride I'm doing. I really like the backs x-lite but the don't make a 28-9-14 I found the zilla's in that size plus the zilla's are 10$ a piece cheaper. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

flowhandy said:


> How are the zilla's on trail rides? I went on a 3-4 hr ride today n found out real quick the backs aren't made for the trails. So I'm ordering a second set of wheels & tires to swap out depending on the type of ride I'm doing. I really like the backs x-lite but the don't make a 28-9-14 I found the zilla's in that size plus the zilla's are 10$ a piece cheaper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 
I love the zilla's. I will be buying another set of them for a trail tire down the road. I suggest them to everyone. rough until 3-4km/h then smoothes out and does its job.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

How well do they last?? Im torn between them and kenda bear claws if I sell my terms...


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

How would you compare them to the bighorn ?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

flowhandy said:


> How would you compare them to the bighorn ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ride quality is probably pretty close, but the Zilla's are going to blow the bighorns out of the water in the mud. However, if you get in a lose soil type situation, the zilla's will be your worst nightmare, they dig. Bighorns would be best there.


----------



## R660 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ride quality between bighorns and zillas are night and day. Not even close. But yes zillas are a good all around tire but if you run mostly trails bighorns and also stated above bearclaws are good tires as well.


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

I just ordered some 27-10x12 and 27-12x12 Kenda Executioners for my Brute 650i. Im kinda worried they wont fit my riding style too well though. I ride mostly trails/hill climbs, with the occasional bit of mud mixed in. 

Im afraid that even with a full Muzzy and Dynatek ignition they are just going to be heavy and bulky for what I want. Thinking about returning them for some Zillas or something similar. What say you guys?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

executioners are for sure a heavier tire than the zillas. they are another good tire but for what you do personally I'd choose the zillas over them. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

adam6604 said:


> executioners are for sure a heavier tire than the zillas. they are another good tire but for what you do personally I'd choose the zillas over them.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Yeah thats kinda what I was thinking. I ordered them and then went out to my local riding spot this weekend and spent two days out there. Its been about 4 years since my last visit (just moved back to the area) and it has changed a LOT. Definitely not as much need for a big heavy tire like the Kenda. Probably going to send them back, if return shipping is not astronomical.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*.*

I ran 27 executioners for about 2 years on my 750 brute and loved everything about them . I liked them alot more than zillas for the fact that they have such a hard compound and are less likely to get cut . they are a little heavy but run a little short . if you ride alot of woods,rocks and other rough terrian kenda will with stand it well !


----------



## Arkie (Dec 1, 2012)

goose750 said:


> I ran 27 executioners for about 2 years on my 750 brute and loved everything about them . I liked them alot more than zillas for the fact that they have such a hard compound and are less likely to get cut . they are a little heavy but run a little short . if you ride alot of woods,rocks and other rough terrian kenda will with stand it well !


Yeah tires came in today and dont seem bad at all. I think people underestimate the power of these 650s, especially with engine work. The Brute wont have any problem turning these bad boys. Cant wait to get em on.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

i didnt have any problem pulling mine either , mine was 100% stock.wear like iron also .


----------

